# Subject Access Request_Ulster Bank



## Editiono (15 Dec 2017)

I have been querying my mortgages with UB in relation to my Loan offer in relation to Tracker mortgages and I had requested over 40 days ago all my documents and details and any information they had on me in relation to my mortgages with UB .  I received a letter back to say I would have it by today.  I ring them today as no sign and they tell me that they cannot give me anything as my Mortgages are being reviewed by the Tracker team. She is checking into see if the Tracker team can release them to me.  Is this legal, can they hold my information on this basis?


----------



## SaySomething (15 Dec 2017)

They could argue clause 5 exception. See here: [broken link removed]

I did a data access request this time last year and there was a slight delay in accessing my file; they were about 10 days late. It was under investigation at the time but I don't think that was the issue.


----------



## Miakk (15 Dec 2017)

Hi, I am the very same  position, I posted about it on AAM yesterday under the “Former First Active customer” thread. 
Apparently, the request was passed from Edinburgh back to Dublin - who said they knew nothing about it!. The Edinburgh office told me  a letter was sent to me from UB about the status of my request on dec11, I’m still waiting for it. As per data protection.ie, they have already missed the regulatory 40 day deadline to provide the information on request, see *www.dataprotection.ie: *


*How do I request access to my details?*


----------



## SaySomething (15 Dec 2017)

The data access team for Ulster Bank ROI is based in Belfast. At least it was this time last year. My post arrived from Belfast and my phone was called on numerous occasions from a Belfast number about this. They said this was the reason for the delay of my file, because the post had to come via Belfast.


----------



## Editiono (15 Dec 2017)

SaySomething said:


> They could argue clause 5 exception. See here: [broken link removed]
> 
> I did a data access request this time last year and there was a slight delay in accessing my file; they were about 10 days late. It was under investigation at the time but I don't think that was the issue.


They get you everyway, don't they!!
They said they would ring me Monday to see if I can access it at all which seems ridiculous - How can I put forward a best case or dispute what they have to say if they wont give me anything


----------



## Miakk (15 Dec 2017)

The data access team may have moved, its definitely  based in Edinburgh now- had to call them yesterday and it was an Edinburgh number (lived there for a few years in the late 1990s so recognise the area code). 

If they just quoted that exemption it would at least suggest they know what they are doing or that there was a reason for the delay...Im afraid I wasn’t too confident about that after speaking to them yesterday!


----------



## Editiono (15 Dec 2017)

yes was Edinburgh that I called and they have said it has been 'deprioritised' on their system and they cannot send it out to me but I got no notification of this or a delay in any way. They were going to call tracker team to see and come back to me.


----------



## SaySomething (15 Dec 2017)

Ring the Data Protection Commissioner on Monday. Definitely.


----------



## Editiono (19 Dec 2017)

So Yesterday I received what is called a "Tracker Closure Letter" from the SAR team in Edinburgh and got a letter that says 
_I am writing to inform you that we are passing your request to the Specialist Team at the address
below who can provide fuller details with regard to your Tracker Mortgage. We therefore returning
your cheque.
If you wish to discuss this matter further, please contact the team at the address or telephone
number provided below and ask for the Tracker Mortgage Team:_
So I try to ring the number and its not valid - I ring the complaints team who add to my long list of complaints plus I then ring the Tracker Mortgage Examination Team who give me the same story about it will take months for them to go through to see if I am impacted or not and cannot tell me if my account has been reviewed or not.  They say they will look into why I cant get my documents.  I have given them today to come back to me before I report them to the DPC.  I am so so frustrated!


----------



## ragdal (19 Dec 2017)

Tracker Closure letter?

I also had sent a SAR to Ulster Bank last month. My second time making such a request, but this time I specifically requested certain data items.
They got back to me approx. 2 weeks later to say my signature did not match the one on file, and that I would have to go to a branch with passport and be verified. 
Then I got a letter last Friday which said:

"I am writing to inform you that we are passing your request to the Specialist Team at the address below who can provide fuller details with regard to your Tracker Mortgage. We are therefore returning your cheque.
If you wish to discuss this matter further...."


----------



## Miakk (19 Dec 2017)

Just picked up today’s post and same letter + return of cheque waiting for me


----------



## Chazza80 (19 Dec 2017)

I got my SAR on Saturday Christmas post after sending in request last July....i rang again on the 7th Dec....and low and behold it arrived!....they can be efficient when they want to be...


----------



## Chazza80 (19 Dec 2017)

Still nothing else though


----------



## Editiono (20 Dec 2017)

I have talked to the SAR team in Edinburgh and was advised the process changed at start of the month and they were  not allowed to give me my documents even though my request is in longer.  Rang the number they gave me and it is not a valid number. Rang tge complaint team, they added my complaint to my existing complaints. Rang the TME team, they knew nothing of it and were to ring me back yesterday....surprise surprise no call back. Complaint going into DPC today


----------



## Editiono (20 Dec 2017)

@ragdal I got them to email the letter too and they had the attachment named "Tracker Closure Letter"


----------



## Editiono (21 Dec 2017)

ok so rang the time helpline again....as 3 days later and no call....shortened version ....they have no clue in what is going on. I feel they are deliberately trying to frustrate me. Anyone else with this letter have any better luck?


----------



## Editiono (30 Jan 2018)

End of Jan and still no documents and I really feel they are holding my information ransom - I have made several complaints and going through the Data Commissioner now.  On the back of the complaints to the bank, I received today an offer of 200 Euro and a letter of acceptance to sign but still no date as to when I will receive it.  The sars team tell me nothing, they promise to ring me back and never do.  I tried many different avenues on this, they all say they will help and then go dead.  Is this happening to anyone else?  what advise can you give me on this?


----------



## Kellym (30 Jan 2018)

Ulsterbank are a disgrace to deal with on these issues. Beggars belief the run around they are giving patient customers, and no one in government or central bank can do a thing to jolly them along despite threats of "enforcement orders" against the banks. Will be interesting if that awful Gerry Mallons departure speeds things up at the bank, the yellow pack bank is welcome to him useless CEO if ever there was one. It's hard not to get bitter when your waiting for an eternity....


----------



## MrBanks (30 Jan 2018)

Editono: Been there and yes, the way they operate is like nothing I have ever encountered in my adult life. My advice is email complaints at Ulster Bank, email Gerry Mallon, etc etc. Contact the media, do not give up. Email them every week. Contact Michelle at the Journal, Pat Kenny. Sounds mad, but if you don't push they will string you along forever. I would be cautious about signing any thing from them.I thought many times that they hoped I would just give up. It was stressful and i am only now recovering. In the end, I got my docs, my tracker back, my compensation, my redress, my mortgage is down 700euros since. You have to fight and keep going. Go to Padraic Kissane. Don't call the 'helpless line' as this line is an absolute waste of your time. Write and email and keep all your attempts. They have to give you this, it is illegal to withhold. Good luck


----------



## Editiono (30 Jan 2018)

MrBanks said:


> Editono: Been there and yes, the way they operate is like nothing I have ever encountered in my adult life. My advice is email complaints at Ulster Bank, email Gerry Mallon, etc etc. Contact the media, do not give up. Email them every week. Contact Michelle at the Journal, Pat Kenny. Sounds mad, but if you don't push they will string you along forever. I would be cautious about signing any thing from them.I thought many times that they hoped I would just give up. It was stressful and i am only now recovering. In the end, I got my docs, my tracker back, my compensation, my redress, my mortgage is down 700euros since. You have to fight and keep going. Go to Padraic Kissane. Don't call the 'helpless line' as this line is an absolute waste of your time. Write and email and keep all your attempts. They have to give you this, it is illegal to withhold. Good luck


@MrBanks Thank for your inspirational reply, I have kicked off with an email to Gerry Mallon.  I cannot find an email for complaints - Do you have one?  If not have their postal address from the letter they sent today.  The TME complaints team have a long list of complaints from me- no good it does me anyway. Sounds like you have really been through it and very happy things have eventually worked out but I know what you mean on the toll it takes.  They really try to wear you down....I am so so tired in having to deal with all of this over the years with them.  Thanks again...you have given me energy to fight another day


----------



## Miakk (31 Jan 2018)

Hi Editino, 
You’ll see from earlier posts in this thread that I am in the same position as you, however unlike you I haven’t pursued it further since I last posted before Christmas. 
I have genuine family reasons for this, plus I’m just so tired of UBs continued shenanigans. It is almost 9 years since I came off fixed rate and started the tortuous ordeal of trying to get my tracker back, which is still not the case....WW2 didn’t last as long! 

I’m exhausted with the sheer mental stress of it, this SAR request is just more if it.
But you have motivated me to at least contact the data protection people- on today’s UB to-do list!


----------



## MrBanks (31 Jan 2018)

Editiono said:


> @MrBanks Thank for your inspirational reply, I have kicked off with an email to Gerry Mallon.  I cannot find an email for complaints - Do you have one?  If not have their postal address from the letter they sent today.  The TME complaints team have a long list of complaints from me- no good it does me anyway. Sounds like you have really been through it and very happy things have eventually worked out but I know what you mean on the toll it takes.  They really try to wear you down....I am so so tired in having to deal with all of this over the years with them.  Thanks again...you have given me energy to fight another day



Yes,  customerrelations@ulsterbank.com 
Good luck!


----------



## Timeforaction (31 Jan 2018)

@Editino we also submitted an SAR and were due to receive our information by 27th December 2017. 31st January today and still nothing. Absolutely raging now as we're so frustrated to be once again in limbo and waiting for something that is OURS. We have made so many attempts to speak to someone by phone, most of the time the phone just rings out or goes straight into an automated message. When we have been lucky to actually speak to someone, we are getting the usual fob off of them being extremely busy with requests and the insincere apologies. Our case handler (who we have yet to speak to) was due to ring us mid last week. Still waiting. 
So another email of complaint was sent last night as well as an email to the Data Protection Commissioner informing them of our situation. The UB SAR team are well in breach of legislation but once again it seems the bank is untouchable. 40 days have passed and time is ticking. Not at all happy.


----------



## Editiono (1 Feb 2018)

SARS delay was brought up today @ Oireachtas Committee  but they said they knew nothing about it!


----------



## Editiono (1 Feb 2018)

Timeforaction said:


> @Editino we also submitted an SAR and were due to receive our information by 27th December 2017. 31st January today and still nothing. Absolutely raging now as we're so frustrated to be once again in limbo and waiting for something that is OURS. We have made so many attempts to speak to someone by phone, most of the time the phone just rings out or goes straight into an automated message. When we have been lucky to actually speak to someone, we are getting the usual fob off of them being extremely busy with requests and the insincere apologies. Our case handler (who we have yet to speak to) was due to ring us mid last week. Still waiting.
> So another email of complaint was sent last night as well as an email to the Data Protection Commissioner informing them of our situation. The UB SAR team are well in breach of legislation but once again it seems the bank is untouchable. 40 days have passed and time is ticking. Not at all happy.



Great - get it into the DPC and to complaints and see where we get!


----------



## Editiono (2 Feb 2018)

MrBanks said:


> Yes,  customerrelations@ulsterbank.com
> Good luck!


@MrBanks your advice has worked....It was discussed at the oireachtas and I am now started to hear some noises from the Bank..Thank you!


----------



## MrBanks (2 Feb 2018)

That is good news. They are truly pathetic. At least you and i are able to pursue them. We have to stand up for those with no voice who have lost their homes and dont have the strength to do this. Keep going!


----------



## ragdal (2 Feb 2018)

Funnily enough I got a call from the SAR team today. Asking what I was looking for exactly? 
I mean, it was fairly clear on the form I sent to them almost 4 months ago!!!


----------



## Editiono (2 Feb 2018)

ragdal said:


> Funnily enough I got a call from the SAR team today. Asking what I was looking for exactly?
> I mean, it was fairly clear on the form I sent to them almost 4 months ago!!!


Yes me too saying they will have all my information by earliest next Friday and he was going to give me his direct line but he wouldn't be there for 2 weeks -I had to laugh - what help is that, Major SHAMBLES.  @ragdal, have you contacted the Data Protection Commissioner to make a complaint? Did they give you a date?


----------



## ragdal (2 Feb 2018)

Editiono said:


> Yes me too saying they will have all my information by earliest next Friday and he was going to give me his direct line but he wouldn't be there for 2 weeks -I had to laugh - what help is that, Major SHAMBLES.  @ragdal, have you contacted the Data Protection Commissioner to make a complaint? Did they give you a date?



I was given no deadline. I asked how long until I get my data, and they couldn't say.
I have emailed customerrelations@ulsterbank.com with an overview of all the issues I have had with this SAR, and have asked them to respond by next week, and if not, I have told them I will contact the DPC


----------



## Editiono (2 Feb 2018)

ragdal said:


> I was given no deadline. I asked how long until I get my data, and they couldn't say.
> I have emailed customerrelations@ulsterbank.com with an overview of all the issues I have had with this SAR, and have asked them to respond by next week, and if not, I have told them I will contact the DPC


I have gone to the DPC on this and the Finance Oireactas Committee and it was discussed yesterday - Ulster Bank said they did not know this was an issue


----------



## Miakk (2 Feb 2018)

I got a call like ragdal’s yesterday too!


----------



## Editiono (2 Feb 2018)

Miakk said:


> I got a call like ragdal’s yesterday too!


Did they give you a date of when you will get it?  They told me it will be couriered out to me by next Friday


----------



## Miakk (9 Feb 2018)

SAR update (posted to wrong UB thread earlier today!)

Just got a package from UB via courier this morning, containing copies of my UB mortgagedocuments. 
Haven’t been through it yet to see if it has all the documents I requested


----------



## ragdal (9 Feb 2018)

ragdal said:


> I was given no deadline. I asked how long until I get my data, and they couldn't say.
> I have emailed customerrelations@ulsterbank.com with an overview of all the issues I have had with this SAR, and have asked them to respond by next week, and if not, I have told them I will contact the DPC



No response other than looking for my DOB on Monday. Complaint to DPC o Monday so


----------



## Milo4444 (9 Feb 2018)

Did you get all documents specifically your options at the end of your fixed period.


----------



## Editiono (9 Feb 2018)

@Milo4444 nothing yet but have been informed all my documents will be couriered tonight ...


----------



## Editiono (18 Feb 2018)

Editiono said:


> @Milo4444 nothing yet but have been informed all my documents will be couriered tonight ...


Ok so heard my documents are sitting for me at home...was out of the country for work all week.  I also received a letter after a number of complaints going in to say I shall have word on my account within the next 4-6 weeks , that was over a week ago now at this stage.  I wont be holding my breath.


----------

